

"Nexus 4 just became available" (notificationcanibuyanexus4.info) - wiradikusuma
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb

======
wiradikusuma
I posted this because I received email from notification@canibuyanexus4.info
regarding the availability of Nexus 4. Although, it's still not available for
my country (Malaysia) :(

